# Demon Snow Anyone!!!!



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a board bag from them and Ive never had any problems with it.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

wax is good


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Picked up a pair of Demon pipe gloves and really like the quality of them (if though they were demos).


----------

